# Thunderbolt Music Playback



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone out there who uses their Thunderbolt as a music player notices the hiss or "white noise" that can be heard in the background of music that is playing? 
I notice it more when a song starts and ends. It'll last for a good 3 seconds after the song is over then it'll go quiet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

No issue here

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I'm curious if anyone out there who uses their Thunderbolt as a music player notices the hiss or "white noise" that can be heard in the background of music that is playing?
> I notice it more when a song starts and ends. It'll last for a good 3 seconds after the song is over then it'll go quiet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Are your songs recorded from tape? Only time I heard noise like that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

what headphones are you using?


----------



## kennyc11 (Aug 16, 2011)

I get that when I am listening to music with the phone charging. It has to do with it being plugged in.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

there are tons of different things that can affect music playback including: rom, kernel, and music player. if you give us some more information we can try and help you further.

for instance i know for me at least imo leankernel gives me audio pops and pauses when data switches on me.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I've ruled out it being rom, kernel or a charging issue and it's definitely not the music or headphones. 
Only option left is to see if it's hardware so I'll go to Verizon and test playback on a different Thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I've noticed this. Across many roms, kernels, etc. Bluetooth audio is no problem, though.

sent from my nook color


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I notice this when the audio is really loud. Kind of weird, but at least my replacment Tbolt's headphone jack actually works.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah it seems to be "normal" on Thunderbolts as I noticed it on both display phones at my Verizon store. It really is annoying and I can't believe it's considered normal.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

When I had my OG it did the same thing.. I have no clue why.. It is kind of irritating.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

To say the least. I'll have to stick to using two devices for a phone and music player.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the headphone amp on the Bolt (and likely most, if not all phones) is geared for maximum volume rather than maximum quality, so hiss is hardly a surprise

I get some hiss with low impedance / high sensitivity phones, but not with the reverse


----------

